# Home tutoring



## Turbo123 (Apr 25, 2010)

Any one know of how to arrange home tutoring for my child. We move to spain soon and I think this would be a better arrangement than going to a spanish school straight away.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Turbo123 said:


> Any one know of how to arrange home tutoring for my child. We move to spain soon and I think this would be a better arrangement than going to a spanish school straight away.



Apparently it is illegal to home school in Spain, altho I know someone who tried it and sadly it didnt work out, it was costly and she has now sent her son back to the UK to live with his grandma!

However, I guess it depends on your childs age, abilities and your tenacity! I wouldnt say that its a better educational tool than ultimately going to school - if thats your plan

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi!
Here are 2 fairly recent threads about educating children at home. The basic massage is, as others have said, not legal. If you decide to carry on regardless the road ahead will be a rocky one. Anyway, here's more info on the subject.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/4366-homeschooling-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/28965-homeschooling-spain.html


----------

